# Lymphocystis



## cafeiguana

I think my two of my red bellies have lymphocystis... does anyone know what should I do?? I just bought them, and its almost impossible to take them out...


----------



## Ægir

Not a common problem... I did a quick google search and there were a few suggested treatments. Most important was reducing stress, improving water quality and diet, and wait it out.

Pics of what you think is lymphocystis? Odds are the previous owner didnt take care of them and it will go away.


----------



## cafeiguana

Ægir said:


> Not a common problem... I did a quick google search and there were a few suggested treatments. Most important was reducing stress, improving water quality and diet, and wait it out.
> 
> Pics of what you think is lymphocystis? Odds are the previous owner didnt take care of them and it will go away.


Thanks for you time. I hope it disappear. Its a 500 gal aquarium, and there are 30, 3 inch red bellies. Two of them have white round balls, stick to their bodies.


----------



## Ægir

Got any pictures of the tank?


----------



## cafeiguana

cafeiguana said:


> Not a common problem... I did a quick google search and there were a few suggested treatments. Most important was reducing stress, improving water quality and diet, and wait it out.
> 
> Pics of what you think is lymphocystis? Odds are the previous owner didnt take care of them and it will go away.


Thanks for you time. I hope it disappear. Its a 500 gal aquarium, and there are 30, 3 inch red bellies. Two of them have white round balls, stick to their bodies.
[/quote]


----------



## cafeiguana

Ægir said:


> Got any pictures of the tank?


/Users/macowner/Desktop/20150227_193109.jpg/Users/macowner/Desktop/20150219_212232.jpg
[/quote]
[/quote]

finally i manage to post an image.... its in a nightclub...


----------



## Ægir

If you have 30, and two show symptoms... I would remove them and quarantine or euthanize them.

Kickass tank also, really like the look of it

Where is the club located?


----------



## cafeiguana

Ægir said:


> If you have 30, and two show symptoms... I would remove them and quarantine or euthanize them.
> 
> Kickass tank also, really like the look of it
> 
> Where is the club located?


Thanks, I will try to take them out.... the club its in Monterrey, Mexico.... its called cafe iguana. You can see www.cafeiguana.com.mx


----------



## cafeiguana

I also have a 1000 gallon aquarium in my house, and a koi pond... here are some pictures.


----------



## Ægir

That is awesome... love the Arowana and the background in the tank. Is it tile or what?


----------



## cafeiguana

Ægir said:


> That is awesome... love the Arowana and the background in the tank. Is it tile or what?


Thank you.... yes, its tile... this is two glass walls. It measures 4.85 mts, X 1 mt and 85 cms deep. Its made of concrete and tempered glass. two sides is concrete and also the floor is concrete. With Ultima II filter and Aqua UV...


----------



## Ægir

That is really cool man, would like to see any more pics if you have them.

Was also impressed with the variety of music you guys bring through, Daft Punk should be a good show! If I ever make the 500mile trip down there, I will stop and check it out


----------



## cafeiguana

Ægir said:


> That is really cool man, would like to see any more pics if you have them.
> 
> Was also impressed with the variety of music you guys bring through, Daft Punk should be a good show! If I ever make the 500mile trip down there, I will stop and check it out


I hope you can come someday... the Daft Punk its a tribute... but we have had a lot of bands, Anthrax, Apocaliptica, The Bravery, The Whites Boy Alive, Easy All Stars, and many more.... I will post more pics. thanks for the time and advice...


----------

